# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  Perkenalan My Koi Jakarta

## kapa.cossa

Salam KOIs

My Koi Jakarta merupakan dealer koi import Japan. Farm/Greenhouse kami berletak di Wisma Koi Cisarua, Puncak dan ada juga di Jatiwaringin, Jakarta Timur.

Untuk lebih detail mengenai dealer kami dapat menghubungi:
HP: 081283198977 (Cossa)
HP: 08119701122 (Petrus Kurniawan)
Atau kunjungin instagram kami di @mykoi.farm

Kita mau menyelanggarakan event Keeping Contest Kohaku Tosai Sakai di Februari 2019  stay tune

Snap shot Fasilitas kami di Cisarua, Puncak

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kapa.cossa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Planktoon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rajakoitangerang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fikarone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

